# Christmas breakfast fatties



## bc2050p (Dec 26, 2013)

This was only my second attempt at making fatties.

Ready to go on the MES with the AMNPS...













20131224_183815.jpg



__ bc2050p
__ Dec 26, 2013






about 2 1/2 hours later....













20131224_214127.jpg



__ bc2050p
__ Dec 26, 2013


















20131225_092236.jpg



__ bc2050p
__ Dec 26, 2013






hot sausage, country style hashbrowns, green & red pepper and mixture of cheddar & cream cheese...













20131225_092943.jpg



__ bc2050p
__ Dec 26, 2013






sausage, scrambled eggs, hash browns, bacon pieces and cheddar cheese...













20131225_092948.jpg



__ bc2050p
__ Dec 26, 2013






sausage, shredded hash browns, bacon, green & red pepper and cheddar cheese...













20131225_092953.jpg



__ bc2050p
__ Dec 26, 2013






pretty please with the results.













20131225_093514.jpg



__ bc2050p
__ Dec 26, 2013


----------



## dkbanawa (Dec 26, 2013)

Good lord that looks awesome.. New to smoking.. Any chance of getting the recipe?


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 26, 2013)

Well these "fatties" are always something to see!

I'm impressed with how much goes into one, and the whole bacon weave and so forth!

Your breakfast eaters must have been quite thrilled!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bc2050p (Dec 26, 2013)

@dkbanawa check out all of the forum posts about these... I didn't really follow an exact recipe for these.  You are only limited by your imagination (and maybe your taste buds).

@Leah Elisheva Thanks!  I think the bacon weave is optional, but sure does look and taste good.


----------



## bigr314 (Dec 27, 2013)

Very nicely done.Love breakfast fatties. Thanks for the pics.


----------

